# would citric acid work here?



## joem (Dec 17, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, would this type of cell work to dissolve karate gold?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK4xL8D66Xg&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 19, 2010)

joem said:


> Excuse my ignorance, would this type of cell work to dissolve karate gold?



Do keep in mind, I am not a chemist. 

That process is likely useless to the refiner. What you don't want to create is colloidal gold---not unless that is your objective. 

Harold


----------



## joem (Dec 19, 2010)

colloidal gold is not my objective, only a way that reduces toxic effects.
I only know what I have learned on this forum but I am open to all information and only wish verification. I do believe in different methods might be found when other (smarter than me) smart people try. That's why I enjoy learning on this forum so much, you people are have more knowledge than I do and that's a good thing to keep eager people like me from going too far astray off the path of gold recovery.
thanks Harold

but can gold be recovered as powder to be melted from colloidal gold?


----------



## qst42know (Dec 19, 2010)

Part of answer is in the definition of colloid. 



> a. A system in which finely divided particles, which are approximately 10 to 10,000 angstroms in size, are dispersed within a continuous medium in a manner that prevents them from being filtered easily or settled rapidly.



The rest is in the elapsed time to produce such a small amount in suspension. You can electrolytically refine search fizzer cell or Wohlwill.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wohlwill_process


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 20, 2010)

joem said:


> but can gold be recovered as powder to be melted from colloidal gold?


From my limited experience, no. The few times I was troubled with colloidal gold, I resolved the problem by dissolving in AR. You can wait days for settling to occur, and be disappointed. 

I liken working with colloidal gold much the same as working with palladium that has been recovered with DMG. Not a good way to go. 

Harold


----------

